# parts on the cheap (or less expensive)



## royta (May 24, 2008)

Where can I find SRAM for less money? I have an '09 Kestrel Evoke SL that came with SRAM Rival. I'm toying with the idea of upgrading some components here and there.

Thanks.


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

I'd like to know this as well. I've been thinking of either buying a new bike or upgrading my current bike from a 9 speed Tiagra to a 10 speed Rival. The cheapest on eBay for a full group is over $700 though -- does anyone have any recommendations for cheap full Sram groupsets? Maybe Sram Rival for under $700? Buying overseas is an option as well. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

For miscellaneous component upgrades, I would consider http://www.bikewagon.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=SRAM+Red 

I purchased most of Red group from them for a decent price--cheaper than I would've paid on ebay.


----------

